# carrying desktop in train



## pritamk (Apr 5, 2011)

hey guys i dont know whether its right platform to ask this question but i need your help 
has anyone carried desktop while travelling in train?
do we need to pay extrat for that? if yes where do we pay that?
i will be buying my rig in mumbai and coming back to bharuch (Guajrat) by 3rd AC?
plz help


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think that would be a problem. Be sure to pack well.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 5, 2011)

Octroi/sales taxes are applicable if you purchase something from one state and bring it to other, in case of business purpose. Just like you pay to customs when you purchase something from another country and bring to India.

I came to know about it when I brought my PC from my native to Bangalore. When I told them (had to open packaging on the platform itself) that it is an old system and for personal use along with bill, only then they let me go.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2011)

Even its not for business purpose, for new system (unused) you may have to pay octroi (according ur state rule).

Even I paid octroi while bringing my system to Thane from Mumbai (both r in Maharashtra)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

i think you should have the bill at that time.. that would be enough


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

pritamk said:


> hey guys i dont know whether its right platform to ask this question but i need your help
> has anyone carried desktop while travelling in train?
> do we need to pay extrat for that? if yes where do we pay that?
> i will be buying my rig in mumbai and coming back to bharuch (Guajrat) by 3rd AC? plz help



It wont be a problem & u dont have to pay a penny extra 
coz I saw people travelling with 90~150kg of luggages in Express Trains


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Even I paid octroi while bringing my system to Thane from Mumbai (both r in Maharashtra)



that's outrageous!




Zangetsu said:


> It wont be a problem & u dont have to pay a penny extra
> coz I saw people travelling with 90~150kg of luggages in Express Trains


yeah that's right but still I think someone may only do it to make money through bribe


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yeah that's right but still I think someone may only do it to make money through bribe


if pritamk is smart enuf then no bribe will be paid 

@pritamk: Seal the Desktop inside Carton then wrap it up with wheat bags....& u r good 2 go


----------



## sparx (Apr 5, 2011)

I am planning to pack the system components in a large trolley bag which i have, they wont check it, just the monitor has to be carried separately. I will not take the cabinet, i will get a new one from the destination place.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks guys 
but how do u pay octroi?
i read in some forums that TT or somebody fined a guy for carrying desktop and not paying for it


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 5, 2011)

I brought my desktop from ahmedabad to delhi without any problems and without having to pay anything.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

Even i was tortured by those greedy octroi guys....i had purchased CM HAF922(massive cabinet and heavy too, easily visible even in a huge crowd) and my gpu and psu were in my bag....somehow we passed the octroi station and then after a small distance they caught us and alleged us of running away with the stuff without paying octroi...they were asking us for 5k fine + octroi charges...but then later they asked me to open my bag too...where they found the new gpu,psu...and then the fine increased to 10k...somehow we managed to convince them at 2k....shyaaa..i felt it would have been better if i had hired a cab directly from lamington road rather than going through all these hassles


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Even i was tortured by those greedy octroi guys....i had purchased CM HAF922(massive cabinet and heavy too, easily visible even in a huge crowd) and my gpu and psu were in my bag....somehow we passed the octroi station and then after a small distance they caught us and alleged us of running away with the stuff without paying octroi...they were asking us for 5k fine + octroi charges...but then later they asked me to open my bag too...where they found the new gpu,psu...and then the fine increased to 10k...somehow we managed to convince them at 2k....shyaaa..i felt it would have been better if i had hired a cab directly from lamington road rather than going through all these hassles



I think dats bcoz u crossed thane station....


----------



## pritamk (Apr 5, 2011)

where to pay octroi and how much will i have to pay?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Even i was tortured by those greedy octroi guys....i had purchased CM HAF922(massive cabinet and heavy too, easily visible even in a huge crowd) and my gpu and psu were in my bag....somehow we passed the octroi station and then after a small distance they caught us and alleged us of running away with the stuff without paying octroi...they were asking us for 5k fine + octroi charges...but then later they asked me to open my bag too...where they found the new gpu,psu...and then the fine increased to 10k...somehow we managed to convince them at 2k....shyaaa..i felt it would have been better if i had hired a cab directly from lamington road rather than going through all these hassles



Dude, I WAS in a cab when that guy stopped my driver. I did not know about octroi then, leave alone not-paying it. I told him that, and then he accused the driver why he did not stop as he must be knowing it.

He then started saying that I've to pay 10k as fine (I was taking my new system home, costing 80K).

Somehow managed to get him off my back by paying 3.5K. Most horrible experience of my life. He told that, at around 50-100 persons roam in Thane east and west gates and station for this purpose only!



pritamk said:


> where to pay octroi and how much will i have to pay?


U may not needto pay as u are carrying old (used) system. But you may need to open the baggage and show them. 

Yesterday I moved from Pune to Thane. Again the octroi guys stopped my truck and asked about the baggages. The driver told that these are household goods hence they are not allowed to open it.

Somehow the officers were convinced and did not charge octroi.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

^^I guess octroi is applicable in Thane & after Thane stations


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, I WAS in a cab when that guy stopped my driver. I did not know about octroi then, leave alone not-paying it. I told him that, and then he accused the driver why he did not stop as he must be knowing it.
> 
> He then started saying that I've to pay 10k as fine (I was taking my new system home, costing 80K).
> 
> Somehow managed to get him off my back by paying 3.5K. Most horrible experience of my life. He told that, at around 50-100 persons roam in Thane east and west gates and station for this purpose only!



This one of the greatest revenues they get...don't know whether it goes in their pocket or to the government...


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 5, 2011)

What in the world is that ? Why have I never heared of this ? :O


----------



## pritamk (Apr 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, I WAS in a cab when that guy stopped my driver. I did not know about octroi then, leave alone not-paying it. I told him that, and then he accused the driver why he did not stop as he must be knowing it.
> 
> He then started saying that I've to pay 10k as fine (I was taking my new system home, costing 80K).
> 
> ...


i m buying a new rig on saturday in mumbai and taking it to Bharuch in Gujrat plz tell me whether i have to pay octroi or not. if yes where do i pay it and how much?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

U may not need to pay it in Mumbai. As u'll catch the train from Mumbai central (I assume) which is in same place as Grant Road (where Lamington Road is). 

U may need to pay octroi when u enter Gujrat. Do talk with station master before you board the train from Mumbai. In that case ur things would be kept in cargo not under ur seat


----------



## pritamk (Apr 6, 2011)

does anybody has any idea whether octroi charges are levied in Gujarat or not especially in Bharuch?



rhitwick said:


> U may not need to pay it in Mumbai. As u'll catch the train from Mumbai central (I assume) which is in same place as Grant Road (where Lamington Road is).
> 
> U may need to pay octroi when u enter Gujrat. Do talk with station master before you board the train from Mumbai. In that case ur things would be kept in cargo not under ur seat


will it be safe in cargo?
what will i have to do to carry it with me under the seat?

the thing is i m building rig on tight budget
i cant extend it on paying octroi thats why i m trying to clarify my doubts


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

@pritmak and @rhitwick: You can carry max upto 25-30kgs of goods with you(under ur seat for that matter)...if it goes beyond that then you have to pay some charges based on the weight of the goods which then goes into the cargo(weighing is done by the station master).


----------



## pritamk (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @pritmak and @rhitwick: You can carry max upto 25-30kgs of goods with you(under ur seat for that matter)...if it goes beyond that then you have to pay some charges based on the weight of the goods which then goes into the cargo(weighing is done by the station master).



but what about newly bought desktop?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

Octroi is a tax collected by the Government for goods entering in the metros city limits. An Octroi charge has to be borne by the buyer.

Octroi is only in Maharashtra & not in other states.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Octroi is only in Maharashtra & not in other states.



Not like this.

The state decides on which goods it would charge octroi. In Maharashtra they charge on anything, as in the officers language "Mitti se leke sona sab pe octroi lagta hai agar mumbai se Thane leke ate ho to".

So many days I feared that they would stop me at Mulund naka for buying clothes from Lifestyle (which is in mulund) and bringing to Thane.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Octroi is a tax collected by the Government for goods entering in the metros city limits. An Octroi charge has to be borne by the buyer.
> 
> Octroi is only in Maharashtra & not in other states.


are u sure abt it?
that means if i take my newly bought desktop in mumbai  to bharuch in gujarat i dont have to pay anything right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^AFAIK yes


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

pritamk said:


> but what about newly bought desktop?



As i said your new desktop won't be more than 30kg...so you can carry it with you in the train...


----------



## trigger (Apr 14, 2011)

There is a weight restriction of 40 kg/passenger in 3AC. Recently, there was a raid by chief TC in my compartment, he clearly stated the restriction..


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

pritamk said:


> hey guys i dont know whether its right platform to ask this question but i need your help
> has anyone carried desktop while travelling in train?
> do we need to pay extrat for that? if yes where do we pay that?
> i will be buying my rig in mumbai and coming back to bharuch (Guajrat) by 3rd AC?
> plz help



YES !! you need to pay *octroi* during transit of Desktop Computer in Indian Railways.

"Flying Squards" are authorised to collect such _octroi_ in trains.

What I will suggest you to do is as follows:

Step 1: Goto the dealer/shop from where you purchased the Desktop Computer (In case of branded computer) 

Step 2: Ask the dealer/shopkeeper to write or stamp the invoice as "For Personal USE only".

IN CASE YOU HAVE ASSEMBLED THE DESKTOP YOURSELF DO THE FOLLOWING:

Step 1a : Take a paper and write a DECLARATION that you posses an Desktop Computer for Personal USE and you are a student and you want to move it to a new location. (You can also prepare a AFFIDAVIT and get it registered at your city court, not very difficult).

Step 3: Show the  Invoice as detailed in step 2 / or AFFIDAVIT as detailed in step 1a to the officer at the train station and ask him to excuse you from paying octroi. Evenif he (Flying Squad) insist you to pay, you still have to pay but he will consider you as a student (show him your college ID) and reduce the amount.

Step 4: Take proper receipt from him for the amount you are paying.

Step 5: Show the receipt if asked again in between your journey to any other officers on duty.

*PS :* Laptops are allowed to be carried on trains without any fees/octroi.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys I just wanna buy a cabinet from Mumbai and bring it with me on train to Kolkata. If I possess the original invoice do I have to pay anything else? I will possess only 1 suitcase apart from this that will weigh around 15 kg. Cabby weight is 12 kg. My weight is 60 kg [].


----------



## Gollum (Jun 7, 2011)

I took my pc (zebronics reaper cabinet and lg lcd tv monitor) from pune to delhi in 3ac.
I packed me cabinet and monitor in a 69 position and taped them together. on the way people kept their feet on it, had food and even spilled water on it. nothing happened. no one asked for money.
next time I took plenty of speakers and my ups in two bags. they were heavy but I manged to carry my precious safely.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 7, 2011)

K thanks for sharing your experience. I'm looking to put it up in the upper berth (which by the way is allotted to me). Should there be a problem?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 7, 2011)

Pack it in a jute bag ( the computer packaging should not be visible).

This trick may work for you.


----------

